# Little things that are annoying



## Shele (Dec 11, 2017)

Anyone else have little things that just annoy the crap out of you? My main thing is having to scroll through my entire friends list every time I help someone at the quarry. When I help a friend, why can't it take me back to where I was rather than taking me clear back to the top of my friends list??? Grrr!! Same thing with crafting or doing stuff with your animals list. Please just take me back to where I was so I can avoid all that scrolling over and over and over again!

I absolutely love the game, don't get me wrong. But, there are a few little things I'd love to see change. How 'bout you?


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 11, 2017)

Make it easier to access market boxes. It's annoying to have to visit each friend individually to buy stuff instead of having full access just by clicking on their name. I also have the same issues you do about scrolling.


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 11, 2017)

In addition to scrolling through my friend list, I have to visit each friend of mine to see if any of them have the fruits/bug/fishes that I need. It is very time consuming, frustrating and annoying especially when the game is only 5 minutes from switching to new set of campers.


----------



## Shele (Dec 11, 2017)

Yep, having to visit to access marketbox is super annoying!


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 11, 2017)

Something we need!:
Quarry - Ask Friends For Help
A simple little button labelled "ask all"


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 11, 2017)

How everyone is dressed like Santa...


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 11, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> Something we need!:
> Quarry - Ask Friends For Help
> A simple little button labelled "ask all"



YESSS OMG. If I could just get this one thing I wouldn't complain anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> How everyone is dressed like Santa...



Oh don't be such a grinch


----------



## Vonny (Dec 11, 2017)

Everything mentioned above plus when a villager asks for 9 fruit


----------



## Dede (Dec 11, 2017)

It probably doesn't annoy most people, but it really bothers me when I'm talking to the villagers at my campsite, and then they suddenly change positions before my eyes. I always lose track of who I've already spoken to! >_<



Shele said:


> My main thing is having to scroll through my entire friends list every time I help someone at the quarry. When I help a friend, why can't it take me back to where I was rather than taking me clear back to the top of my friends list???



The reason it has to do this is because the friend list is made to show the most recent activity of your friends. Which means the list needs to be cleared and repopulated _every single time_ it is opened. If they reeaaally wanted to keep the friend activity function, then I think a better way to do it is to refresh the list only when you load a different location. I mean, I don't usually spend more than 5 minutes in one area and I don't need to know the most recent friend down to the very second.


----------



## Anactoria (Dec 11, 2017)

Yeah, it irks me to have to click to see whether I have what it takes to craft something on one of the villagers' required list, only to discover I don't have enough, then having to reopen the Contacts tab.


----------



## texas toast (Dec 11, 2017)

yeah scrolling through friends list for market is annoying! Also seeing those weeds I can't pull lmao


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 12, 2017)

This is just a little thing, but the obvious, and dangerous, I might add, design flaw that has a Camp stove sitting directly above the fuel canisters!!! 
KABOOOM!!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 12, 2017)

I find it annoying you cant visit the quarry with friends help and with leaf tickets at the same time. What if I want candy canes twice?


----------



## cheri_j (Dec 12, 2017)

I need more storage space.  I would pay leaves to have more.  My campers are wiping me out every three hours.  I could have 14 apples to start with and by the end, have to go get more.  Same with perch, beetles, and flounders.  I can't keep them in stock.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 12, 2017)

I agree with the friend list thing, it is the same when clicking on shovels to help them out as well.  I really don't need a down to the second update of when my friends were last on.  

I wish I could see entire market boxes from the friend list and buy right from the friend list rather than going to their camp and having to walk over to them and click it open just to find they have nothing I need.  Only seeing 4 boxes is very unhelpful.

I also wish that when you are talking to an animal that it brings you back to the dialogue screen rather than have to click on them again, especially in your campsite.  I find that every click takes times to load and it makes things go so slow.  I would also like to be able to speed through the conversations, because I feel at this point I have seen everything there is for them to say.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheri_j said:


> I need more storage space.  I would pay leaves to have more.  My campers are wiping me out every three hours.  I could have 14 apples to start with and by the end, have to go get more.  Same with perch, beetles, and flounders.  I can't keep them in stock.



Did you upgrade them to the max already?  I have been using my leaf tickets to buy more spaces, and as far as I know you can have 250 spaces.


----------



## ravenblue (Dec 12, 2017)

jenikinz said:


> I wish I could see entire market boxes from the friend list and buy right from the friend list rather than going to their camp and having to walk over to them and click it open just to find they have nothing I need.  Only seeing 4 boxes is very unhelpful..



You don't need to walk all the way to them. Just click on them from where you're standing. Other than that, yeah, it's annoying to have to visit their campsite just to see their market box.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 12, 2017)

ravenblue said:


> You don't need to walk all the way to them. Just click on them from where you're standing. Other than that, yeah, it's annoying to have to visit their campsite just to see their market box.



OMG thanks for telling me, I had no idea!  I should have known that as I do it with my campers, but for some reason never tried with visiting other people.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 13, 2017)

-view full market boxes without visiting camp (but hey, at least i can give em kudos?)
-filling someones heart thingy up at your camp but you have that one little bit to do and you have to wait a couple of hours to actually get them to level up


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 13, 2017)

A search feature for searching friends market boxes would be very helpful. I don't mind visiting their camp, but I can't remember who carries what. 

Also would be nice to be able to reaarange our market to make it more neat.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 14, 2017)

The little cut scenes for fulfilling requests have just gotten so repetitive


----------



## lizardon (Dec 15, 2017)

Agreed that always have to go down to find the friends to visit, and go to their town to buy staff


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 15, 2017)

"How could you still want the same exact item that I already gave you???"


----------



## windloft (Dec 16, 2017)

I really wish we could sell off materials and/or have more ways of obtaining them. I've been having a shortage of wood and fertilizer...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 16, 2017)

I find it so annoying when a visitor stands on the edge of the water and I have to go around them while I?m running along the water?s edge looking for fish. It really bugs me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



trish said:


> I really wish we could sell off materials and/or have more ways of obtaining them. I've been having a shortage of wood and fertilizer...


I just found out that you can sell materials like steel. You can sell them by pressing them in your item inventory.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

The friend list is really my biggest annoyance, because it involves many annoying parts.

1)My entire neighborhood has the most godawful wifi reception, so the game has a choppy framerate, including the friends list, which takes forever to load each person's info & go back to the list.

2)The hitbox area for friends is too wide. When you just want to scroll through the names, you end up accidently selecting someone, so you have to hit back & do it all again.

3)I really don't need to be notified every time someone puts an item up for sale, but the red exclamation mark won't go away unless I check them out.

4)I WOULD like to be notified when people send me help requests for the quarry, & for them to be notified when I ask for help. Even though I have about 50 friends, I rarely get the 5 I need to get in because no one knows anyone has asked them for help.

5)Having to view items for sale once friend at a time, only being able to see the last four things they added, & not being able to buy from them unless you visit their camp site.


Speaking of hit box area....When one of your guests is behind a piece of furniture & you just cannot select them to talk to them.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Dec 17, 2017)

I don’t get for sale notifications. I wonder why. I would also like a notification for quarry help request that would be useful. I agree about the box being so wide you accidentally select when scrolling!


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

BunnyHunny said:


> A search feature for searching friends market boxes would be very helpful. I don't mind visiting their camp, but I can't remember who carries what.
> 
> Also would be nice to be able to reaarange our market to make it more neat.



I added everything in the order that I wanted it, then I don't collect money until I am ready to restock that item, that way everything stays in order.


----------

